# What Grooming Bands Do I Need?



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*I need to know which brand, size, and weight of grooming bands I need for London's topknot.

Do I go with Lainee or Showoff? I'm having a hard time with which size to get. I think I want the lightest weight possible, right? I won't be wrapping her topknot, just putting the band directly on her hair and finished with a bow.*


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

I tell you what made a WORLD of DIFFERENCE in my and Midis' lives regarding banding the topknot: The surgical scissors (to remove the previous bands) and the bands from Show Off! I was re-doing his topknot daily and having to untangle and rip out bands! YIkes! It was awful. When someone recommended the scissors and bands I ordered them immediately and now we do the topknot nightly without any pain or aggravation or hair loss. I use teh white latex bands from Show Off and I am pretty sure I also ordered the scissors at the same time from them. Oh, I found the email confirming the order so you can see exactly what I got (and love!) and how much they cost at Show Off:

band 5/16 light
white
Qty: 1 at $9.00 :......................................... 9.00

band scissors
Qty: 1 at $4.00 :......................................... 4.00

Hope this helps. I use them both every night and it has made our lives so much easier. Probably the only reason Midis still has his topknot after getting the rest of him clipped or scissored short.

Cyndi


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I ordered mine from Showoff and I got the 1/4 white light weight and I think the 5/16 in pink. I love the bands and I agree with Cyndi about the scissors. Those have made a big difference. Zoey and Tess both have lost a lot of hair from removing bands so the scissors has been a big help with that. 
Jane


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

I use the medium 5/16 fine weight from www.showoffproducts.com. They come in either yellow or black and are very stretchy and easy to put on the hair.

I also have the band scissors. I never lose any hair using the scissors and these bands.

Cathy

[attachment=38699:smudge_d..._resized.jpg]


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*Thank you for letting me know exactly what to get! I will probably order them tomorrow, as I only have a few of her current bands left. Her hair gets caught and rips out in the ones I have now, even when I cut the band out. I want to salvage her topknot before it's too late!

Thanks again! :clap: *


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

I found great bands at Sally's 

They are made by "Professional Braiding" and Have a big SUPER STRETCH written across the middle of each bag. I got them in the "African American" hair product section at Sally's . I have a very large hand/ fingers and these have such stretch and do not break easily. They come in colors or clear and are rubber bands They say "soft and springy" and " will not break hair"

The price 's were

250 count bag Colored bands = $0.69 and 500 count Clear bands = $1.69

I also agree bandage scissors or suture removal scissors are a must. So much easier on the dog and the hair ( and the guilt) !


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

QUOTE (Cathy @ Jun 29 2008, 10:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=598358


> I use the medium 5/16 fine weight from www.showoffproducts.com. They come in either yellow or black and are very stretchy and easy to put on the hair.
> 
> I also have the band scissors. I never lose any hair using the scissors and these bands.
> 
> Cathy[/B]


That's exactly what I use too Cathy!  They are absolutely the best bands!


----------



## Stelkia Maltese (Jun 3, 2008)

I like the bands from www.dog-bows.com, but don't order them with an order of bows because it will take you four months to get them. I really like her bows also but if you order bows make sure you're not in a hurry.


----------



## Stelkia Maltese (Jun 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Stelkia Maltese @ Jul 2 2008, 08:36 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=599636


> I like the bands from www.dog-bows.com, but don't order them with an order of bows because it will take you four months to get them. I really like her bows also but if you order bows make sure you're not in a hurry.[/B]


I 'm sorry it's www.doggiebowties.com is what I meant.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I use the showoff bands.... I bought a couple of dog bows from a local store and even replaced the bands because they weren't the good ones. 

The scissors for removal are a must!!! They made life so much easier. I have also found that a topknot comb or teasing comb is really helpfull. 

Leslie


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I usually get my bands once a year at the National Specialty. Lainee Ltd. (www.laineeltd.com) is my first choice because Wayne always has a huge selection of sizes, weights and colors. He is very pleasant to work with and his prices are competitive.

As for what I use -- light weight small (1/4") for the back skirt and face, medium weight large for unwrapped head hair; medium weight small for topknots. I have several pairs of topknot scissors color coordinated to match my collection of Madan brushes. However, my favorite band remover is the cheap plastic letter opener with little razor that is made to use on tyvek envelopes.

MaryH


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (Bella Rose @ Jul 2 2008, 07:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=599624


> QUOTE (Cathy @ Jun 29 2008, 10:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=598358





> I use the medium 5/16 fine weight from www.showoffproducts.com. They come in either yellow or black and are very stretchy and easy to put on the hair.
> 
> I also have the band scissors. I never lose any hair using the scissors and these bands.
> 
> Cathy[/B]


That's exactly what I use too Cathy!  They are absolutely the best bands! 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Me too! I use the yellow. I have a bag of both and the black don't have as much stretch to them and feel a little heavier - don't know why!


----------

